# When to drop a feed?



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

My daughter is nearly 23 weeks old. I started weaning at 19 weeks and think I have been taking it slowly. She was on 1 meal a day for 2 weeks, then up to 2 meals for another 2 weeks. 

I've gone up to the 3 meals a day, fitting them in between the 5 bottles she has in the day. She wasn't taking as much milk on the 3 days I've been doing this so I thought I'd try going down to 4 bottles a day. Well, she then woke up at 1am last night and was hungry which she hasn't done since she was 9 weeks old.

Was it too early for me to have tried dropping a feed? Should I keep all her feeds the same, letting her take what she wants and try dropping it again later? 

This is a usual day for her - well the last few days anyway!!!:

7am - 5ozs
8.30 - Heinz Organic Banana Breakfast made with 2-3ozs of milk
10am - Make 5ozs but she's only taking approx 3ozs now, 4ozs at a push.
1pm - Pureed vegetables & fromage frais + 3ozs of milk
4pm - 5ozs
5pm - Pureed vegetable & pureed fruit
7pm - 5ozs and then off to bed.

I tried knocking out the 10am feed and that didn't work, hence why I look   this morning  

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

sorry for delay been away!!

Up to 12mths of age milk remain a babys main form of nutrition.

Baby's will let you know when they no longer need a particular feed. Often if a baby only has approx 2oz then they dont really want they feed. Its trail and error really.

Jxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette, much appreciated


----------

